# FF14 Registrierungscode



## rrtt (24. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

 

Ich weiß nicht genau ob man mir hier helfen kann, aber ich probiere es einfach mal.

 

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen Test Acc für Final Fantasy 14 gemacht, und habe aktuell noch 9 Tage zu Spielen. Gestern musste ich meinen PC neu aufsetzen, und habe FF14 neu installiert. Nach eingabe meiner Acc Daten soll ich dann auf einmal einen 20 stelligen Registrierungscode eingeben, den ich ja noch nicht habe, weil ist ja Testversion. Ich habe dann versucht einfach mal einen neuen Acc zu machen, damit ich erstmal das Spiel runter laden kann, aber auch da verlangt der nach diesem blöden Registrierungscode.

Kann mir jemand Helfen?

 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Egooz (24. Januar 2015)

Zitat aus der Trial-FAQ:

 

Where do I find my registration code for the Free Trial?
There is no registration code required for the Free Trial.

 

Instead, you can participate in the Free Trial during account setup with the Free Trial game client, which can be downloaded here.

 

 

Hast du evtl. ne Mailadresse angegeben, die schon bei ner Beta, vorigen Trial o.ä. registriert war?


----------



## rrtt (24. Januar 2015)

Hi,

nein, ich habe noch nie irgendwas mit meiner Mail Adresse bei FF14 gemacht. Ich konnte mich ja gestern auch noch ganz normal einloggen, nur wo ich das Spiel neu Installiert habe ging es nicht mehr. 

 

Ich habe auch eben einmal versucht einen komplett neuen Test Acc zu erstellen, mit einer ganz neuen E-Mail Adresse. Nachdem ich den 5 Stelligen Verifizierungscode bekommen habe müsste ich normalerweise das Spiel herunter laden können, aber auch da will er jetzt den 20 Stelligen Registrierungscode haben. Versteh das net...


----------



## amnie (24. Januar 2015)

naja hört sich höchstens so an als hättest du den normalen client runtergeladen und nicht den free trial client. kann das vielleicht sein?


----------



## rrtt (24. Januar 2015)

OMG....

 

Vielen Dank Leute, es lag wirklich daran. Ich wusste nicht das es speziell zwei unterschiedliche clients gibt, und hab an sowas auch überhaupt nicht gedacht.

 

Damit ist das Problem gelöst, danke noch mal und ein schönes Wochenende :-)


----------



## amnie (25. Januar 2015)

ah dann is ja alles gut


----------

